# Maltego et icedtea-bin-8 (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

 *un ami wrote:*   

> ne dormant pas encore, je viens de decouvrir un logiciel hyper puissant, maltego, je sais pas si tu connais, c'est violent.
> 
> Je viens de tester sur le site de ma ville
> 
> J'ai une flopée d'info de fou en kks clics, dns, vpn, web, web mail, server de secours, proxy, enfin la totale de l'infra reseau de la ville, c'est violent comme truc.
> ...

 

https://atalayar.com/fr/content/lutilisation-de-loutil-maltego

https://www.maltego.com/downloads/

J'ai dû utiliser un dpkg -i pour installer le Maltego.v4.3.0.deb (je sais, ce n'est pas une bonne pratique ; il y a aussi un .zip)

Maltego demande une /usr/lib/jvm/icedtea-bin-8 au lancement.

J'aurais bien aimé le voir en route mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas possible.

Il me faut peut-être un overlay pour avoir icedtea-bin-8 ?

Je suis en arch amd64 stable.

Merci pour vos participations.

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ maltego

java est /usr/bin/java

found java executable in PATH

* Home for VM 'icedtea-bin-8' does not exist: //usr/lib/jvm/icedtea-bin-8

* Invalid System VM: icedtea-bin-8

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   openjdk-bin-11 

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv icedtea-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1::gentoo  USE="doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0:8::gentoo  USE="alsa cups examples gtk pulseaudio (-big-endian) -doc -headless-awt (-selinux) -source" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ #
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Feb 15, 2022 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -v icedtea-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1::gentoo  USE="doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0:8::gentoo  USE="alsa cups examples gtk pulseaudio (-big-endian) -doc -headless-awt (-selinux) -source" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 2 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.69, 0.69, 0.97

*** Resuming merge...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * emerge --keep-going: dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0 dropped because it

 * requires dev-java/icedtea-sound

 * Error messages for package dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1:

 * ERROR: dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 3833:  Called econf '--with-jdk-home=/opt/openjdk-bin-11.0.14_p9' '--enable-docs' '--htmldir=/usr/share/doc/icedtea-sound-1.0.1/html'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  711:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1/work/icedtea-sound-1.0.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1/work/icedtea-sound-1.0.1'

 * 

 * The following 2 packages have failed to build, install, or execute

 * postinst:

 * 

 *  (dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0:8/8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 * 

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # USE="-alsa -pulseaudio" emerge -av icedtea-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0:8::gentoo  USE="cups examples gtk -alsa (-big-endian) -doc -headless-awt -pulseaudio (-selinux) -source" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.16.0::gentoo

>>> Recording dev-java/icedtea-bin in "world" favorites file...

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 0.99, 0.63, 0.85

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   icedtea-bin-8  system-vm

  [2]   openjdk-bin-11 

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

## pti-rem

Il faudrait investiguer pour savoir pourquoi le merge de =dev-java/icedtea-sound-1.0.1::gentoo échoue...

Il m'apparaît que c'est le USE pulseaudio qui lance ce merge à problème.

Avec un USE="-alsa pulseaudio" ça passe chez moi.

J'ai répondu à mon ami :

« J'ai réussi à lancer Maltego...

C'est une usine à gaz,

pas pour moi, pas aujourd'hui. »

Il me dit : « c'est un monstre »

----------

